# Ohio Muzzleloader Hunters Bag more than 16,000 Deer



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

*COLUMBUS, OH -* Ohio hunters braved record-setting cold temperatures and howling winds to harvest 16,464 white-tailed deer during the states four-day muzzleloader season, Jan. 4-7, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).More...

More...


----------

